# Photobucket is going to start blurring/watermarking pics



## KnightBrolaire

From the email they sent me:
"Photobucket currently hosts over 130 million photos for over 11 million free users! Effective June 1, 2019, new hosting limits will take effect that will impact a small portion of our image hosters.

What Are the New Limits?
Free hosters will be restricted to 25MB of hosting bandwidth per month. YOUR CURRENT USAGE IS OVER 25MB PER MONTH SO THIS NEW LIMITATION WILL AFFECT YOU.

What Happens If I Go Over My Bandwidth Allowance?
Free hosters, like you, who use more than 25MB of bandwidth will have all of their hosted photos watermarked and blurred."

Time to start updating old threads with non photobucket phosts.


----------



## wankerness

With what service? I’m so used to imgur that I’m kind of lost with this site.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Welp time to remove everything from Photobucket I guess.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

wankerness said:


> With what service? I’m so used to imgur that I’m kind of lost with this site.


i use postimg or tinypic anymore. both of them are free and stupidly easy to use.
imgur doesn't really work on here anyways


----------



## spudmunkey

BlackMastodon said:


> Welp time to remove everything from Photobucket I guess.


The last time they broke didnt convince you? When they completely cut off hot-linking for free accounts?


----------



## wankerness

KnightBrolaire said:


> i use postimg or tinypic anymore. both of them are free and stupidly easy to use.
> imgur doesn't really work on here anyways



Right, that's what I meant, I use imgur everywhere so when I found out it didn't work on this site I just kinda didn't post pictures unless I was desperate, in which case I went photobucket. I'll try one of those in the future.


----------



## BlackMastodon

spudmunkey said:


> The last time they broke didnt convince you? When they completely cut off hot-linking for free accounts?


That's when I stopped using them, now I'm just gonna remove everything I had on there and delete the bookmark.


----------



## Xaios

KnightBrolaire said:


> "Photobucket currently hosts over 130 million photos for over 11 million free users! Effective June 1, 2019, new hosting limits will take effect that will impact a small portion of our image hosters.
> 
> What Are the New Limits?
> Free hosters will be restricted to 25MB of hosting bandwidth per month. YOUR CURRENT USAGE IS OVER 25MB PER MONTH SO THIS NEW LIMITATION WILL AFFECT YOU.
> 
> What Happens If I Go Over My Bandwidth Allowance?
> Free hosters, like you, who use more than 25MB of bandwidth will have all of their hosted photos watermarked and blurred."


Translation: our greedy scheme to suddenly force users to pay for premium service by holding their existing collections hostage a couple years back backfired so hard that we're actually less profitable now than before it happened, so we just said "screw it" and went all in.


----------



## Ralyks

Eh, it's not like it's been working for me lately anyway. I have a NGD that I'm way late on because Photobuckets been busted and I've been too lazy to use another method.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Jesus the website is such dogshit I can barely even get it to load pages and when I try deleting pictures it just says something went wrong.


----------

